# See Spots...See Spots Run!



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

El Matador (Spanish for the Matador) and I are up in Idaho, however I thought it may be a good idea to mention that he is not a person who takes the fine spotted Snake River cutthroat trout lightly.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent pic's !! Just excellent !  

Mr. El Matador...good going ! 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW!! What a fish! I hope some day to add the fine spotted to my list of Cutts! Sounds like you timed the run perfectly. Did you get a tape on that one?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet fish! The pics are great btw, definitely do it justice


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great B'Jeezus! You could shove your fist in that mouth!

Okay, 2 reports in one day with gigantic trout.

Now I'm jealous.

Good job, Matador.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

What a beautiful specimen of o.clarkii behnkei.....need to get down your way and catch some of those....that one is magnificent. Not seeking any spots but wondering what water system the fish was caught in.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Great fish, congrats! Looks like fun.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

DocEsox said:


> Not seeking any spots but wondering what water system the fish was caught in...


Ririe Reservoir, and he is still in there....


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> WOW!! Did you get a tape on that one?


24" but...LOOK AT THE GIRTH! It was as thick as a rugby ball. The pocket sized fish scale put him at 6.3 pounds.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

El Matador said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":2g3qmz9n]WOW!! Did you get a tape on that one?


24" but...LOOK AT THE GIRTH! It was as thick as a rugby ball. The pocket sized fish scale put him at 6.3 pounds.[/quote:2g3qmz9n]
Good deal man. Yeah you dont see cuts like that everyday. The one hookjaw caught was almost 28 and weighed less. Good job again boys. You make me want to put away the luckycrafts and start fly fishing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! Those cuts would eat the cuts I caught this weekend for breakfast! Nice pics helva job keep them comming!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that is one great looking fish! Thanks for sharing guys, thats awesome.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

That is a fat sucker.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

For crying out loud el bull fighter......


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow that a dandy there. nice job


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Great fish Cody. What day are _we_ going up there? I forget.  :lol:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Great fish Cody. What day are _we_ going up there? I forget.  :lol:


Well, Mr. Tree, we do need to go fishing some time real soon. But you didn't miss out on much this trip. The action has been really slow. In fact, we can't believe how few fish we have caught  That fish made the whole trip worthwhile, however. My next trip will probably be to our little secret spot that is located somewhere other than Idaho :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Very impressive El Matador!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome fish! Beautiful Kinda cartoonish in the picture haha


----------

